# Publishing an Android app (paid/free)



## guru_urug (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, Ive been trying my hand at developing android apps for a few days. I came to know from a friend that Google doesnt let Indian developers to host paid apps on the market. Is that true? and also how do I earn money off a app(free and paid). How much do I get for every ad or every download and whats my cut? I would appreciate if someone could tell me or guide me to a link. Thanks guys!


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't tested, but don't think think India's an option under Checkout publisher accounts.


----------

